# 24... Repeat of the last two episodes



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

According to my TODO list...
My local FOX is repeating last week's episode and tonight's episode... this upcomming friday as a single 2hr show.

So anyone that has a limit setup on the the number of episodes you are keeping, should pay attention.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Also if you have 24 set up for a high priority, it'll bump other shows because it's showing up as first run.

I accidentally deleted 24 after I watched it, so I am SO happy they're repeating it- hubby would kill me!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I noticed that and deleted the recording on Friday.


----------

